
Hasselblad Acquired by DJI - uptown
https://luminous-landscape.com/hasselblad-acquired-dji/
======
devty
"Hasselblad Acquired by DJI" is article author's speculation.

> Although the final conclusion has not yet been confirmed by Hasselblad or
> DJI, I am confident in my sources and believe that a formal announcement is
> forthcoming.

